# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  مسئله مهم در معادله خط : y=x

## fisae

با سلام :Yahoo (6): 
دوستان عزیز... من دیروز داشتم چند تا مسئله ریاضی حل میکردم که یهو یه چیزی به ذهنم خطور کرد :Yahoo (105): 
و اون چیز چی بود؟ ببینید من میگم اگه معادله درجه دو خطی داشته باشیم که نمودارش سهمیه(چه کشفی :Yahoo (20): ) یه نقطه راس داره که با فرمول معروف   قابل محاسبه هستش... حالا یه سوال؟؟؟؟ آیا از این فرمول میشه تو معادله درجه یک استفاده کرد؟؟ ->
      خب ضریب x2 صفره... اگه بخوایم نقطه راس فرضی این معادله رو پیدا کنیم مخرج فرمول بالایی صفر میشه که میگیم تعریف نشدست و یا برابر بی نهایته -> 
خب سوال بنده اینه.... آیا میشه گفت "در معادله درجه اول، به تعداد بی شمار نقاط اکسترمم وجود دارد!"؟
می دونم چیزی که مطرح کردم اشکال ریاضی داره، چون مخرج کسر حق نداره صفر بشه ولی تو این مثال فرض کنیم همچین رابطه ای برقراره پس نتیجه چی میشه؟؟؟

ممنون از شما :Yahoo (8):

----------


## dggr

اکستریم برای نمودار درجه 1 تعریف نمیشه

----------


## awmir79

سلام می خواستم بدونم برای ریاضی کل تابع میاد یا فقط ترکیب توابع توابع صعودی و  نزولی توابع وارونه؟دنباله هم دنباله حسابی و هندسی هم هست یا فقط از این  دنباله ها که به یک عدد نزدیک میشه؟مثلثات هم همش میاد؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

ما دو نوع اکسترمم  داریم. یکی اکسترمم نسبی و یکی اکسترمم مطلق. و تابع y=x هیچکدومو نداره!
اولا توجه کن که مشتق یک تابع درجه یک به فرم y=ax در تمام نقاط برابر a هست که a یا مثبته یا منفی (و صفر نیست!!)
فرض کنیم نقطه ی c که f(c)=n اکسترمم نسبی تابع در بازه ی (a,b) باشه. 
لم: اگر مشتق تابع در c مثبت باشد در بازه ی (c,c+δ) خواهیم داشت f(x) > f(c).
اگر فرض شود c ماکسیمم نسبی است به تناقض رسیدیم
و اگر فرض بشه f(c) مینیمم نسبی هست لم بیان میکنه به ازای x عضو بازه ی (c-δ,c) داریم f(x) < f(c) که اینم تناقضه

حالا بریم سراغ اکسترمم مطلق. این تابع توی مثبت بی نهایت ؛ حد اش بی نهایته‌. یعنی به عبارتی
به ازای هر Ν مثبتی یک M مثبت وجود داره که اگه x>M انگاه 
f(x)>N
فرض میکنیم c که f(c) = A ماکسیمم مطلق تابع باشه. به عبارتی f(x) <= A
حالا اگر N رو برابر 2A فرض کنیم به ازای x > 2A نتیجه میگیریم f(x) > 2A که اینم تناقضه
دقت کن که مهم نیست c بر چه بازه ای از دامنه ی f قرار داشته باشه چون ماکسیمم مطلقه و طبق تعریف ماکسیمم مطلق به ازای هر x عضو دامنه داریم 
f(x) <= f(c)

----------


## Phenotype_2

> خب سوال بنده اینه.... آیا میشه گفت "در معادله درجه اول، به تعداد بی شمار نقاط اکسترمم وجود دارد!"؟


اینجوری ک تو شخم زدی خیلی بیشتر از بیشمار اکسترمم داریم.

----------


## fisae

> اینجوری ک تو شخم زدی خیلی بیشتر از بیشمار اکسترمم داریم.


 اون اوایل ورودمون به فروم یه چیزایی مینوشتیم دا  :Yahoo (56):

----------

